# processing wild hogs



## Jighead (Oct 29, 2008)

Does anyone  know of a processer in NE Ga that will do a hog ? Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## cmghunter (Oct 29, 2008)

wilkes in forsyth county.cummimg ga


----------



## Bucknut (Oct 29, 2008)

I would check GON's processor list here and call around:

http://www.gon.com/page.php?id=59

In fact even easier, I'll just copy and paste the Forsyth county list from that link:

Forsyth Co.
• Dave’s Creek Packing Co., 1790 Dave’s Creek Dr., Cumming, (770) 887-0250.
Franklin Co.
•* Dorminey’s Deer & Hog Processing, 560 Farmers Academy Rd., Carnesville, (706) 384-5509.
• Hart’s Cooler and Processing, 197 Watts Ct., Canon, (706) 356-1594.
• Weaver’s Slaughterhouse, 1483 Muddy Branch Rd., Canon


FYI, I have no experience with Wilkie's but read this:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=255086


----------



## Fire Dawg 20 (Oct 31, 2008)

JJ's Deer processing in baldwin, georgia processes hogs.


----------

